
Space Invaders: Why you should never, ever use two spaces after a period. (2011) - kick
https://slate.com/technology/2011/01/two-spaces-after-a-period-why-you-should-never-ever-do-it.html
======
ecpottinger
Sorry, the run-on way your own sentences appear because you insist on using
only one space show how wrong you are. The very problem of the crowding of
text shows that you have made it harder to read by following your rule.

------
the_hoser
"Monospaced fonts went out in the 1970s."

 _blinks at the terminal_

